# How to re-order radio favourites



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

When I first set my favorite radio stations I didn't do them in frequency order and it bugged me but I just left it alone. With the newest firmware update all my presets actually flip-flopped from the order I had become familiar with and then it REALLY bugged me. Being the guy who likes everything in order this just would not work. I had 12 preset stations and no way I could remember them all so here is my quick fix:

1. Take a quick cell phone pic of all pre-sets
2. Delete all of them (press and hold until you see the "x"......this will not work in full screen mode)
3. Start with the highest frequency first and favorite them again in order
4. Now, they are all in order, right to left, lowest freq to highest
5. Life is all better now and the universe is happy!


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Great minds think alike  though I went for the more traditional writing down instead of cell phone pic. The audio controls definitely need to be a bit easier to use.







https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...ng-from-your-model-3.6056/page-10#post-112374


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Not to burst a supremely ordered bubble, but, unfortunately, the software has a tendency to reorder them, on its own, from highest to lowest. Happens with resets, updates, and just randomly for me.

If that’s been fixed, I’m very happy!

By the way, you can reorder them by unfavoriting the and refavoriting them one at a time starting with the one you want to end up furthest to the right (in other words you don’t have to delete them all and start over). I gave up on that exercise the third time they reordered themselves.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Rich M said:


> Great minds think alike  though I went for the more traditional writing down instead of cell phone pic. The audio controls definitely need to be a bit easier to use.
> View attachment 12983
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...ng-from-your-model-3.6056/page-10#post-112374


Ya know, I figured that somebody already posted this info but I couldn't find it with a search and thought it might help someone if it had a thread. Not that it's hard to figure out how to do it but I know too many people who are, lets say, "Technologically Challenged".....


----------



## Beagle (May 10, 2018)

The thing that bugs us is that the car generally, not always, decides to wake up with a random station, not the one it went to sleep with. As a car for a married couple it isn't supposed to do this.


----------

